# job interview tomorrow!



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

so just got off the phone and i have a job interview tomorrow and i am actually excited witch feels so weird. i cant remember the last time i was excited, granted still anxious as **** but excited too :sus

i also answered the phone!!, i never do this! even when i know who it is lol  

wish me luck!!


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Good luck Mimik


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Congrats  Aand good luck!!

*/me sprinkles good luck sparkles over MiMiK :yay :yay :yay*


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

What type of job? Make sure you OVER dress. I had a boss once tell me that he has hired everyone who wore a tie to an interview.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck, I had an interview a year ago and ended up being their first choice, be super motivated and tell them you are known for taking initiative, they like people who are willing to say they aren't perfect and radiate positive energy.



Slumknox said:


> What type of job? Make sure you OVER dress. I had a boss once tell me that he has hired everyone who wore a tie to an interview.
> 
> GOOD LUCK


That's hilarious, I always wear a tie, but I've been interviewed by regular guys wearing t-shirts with jokes on them more than I can count on my fingers. I do think looking professional shows that the job means a lot to you though so def dressing for that.

I don't ever wear the full suit though, it was too expensive so I ended up buying black pants and a tie along with a white shirt I already had.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Best of luck !


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Have a good one!


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks everyone for the positive feedback!

i would of wore a tie if i had one lol... i ended up dressing casual, felt kinda like a dressed up wh0re? i dont like to dress up. :afr

i ended up getting teh ****ty job for ****ty pay but its fine in the mean time, its at target so it has potential of being a stable source of income, although i make a lot more doing all the side jobs i do atm. i just want to work my ssn and be able to provide some kind of recent reference for future jobs.

its also part time, so i should be able to continue with college.

so yea i just need to pass the drug test and the job is mine [witch i am 100% sure ill pass]

thanks everyone for listening!

and hello Segafage! :sus :boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Congrats on getting the job at the very least.... *:yay :yay :yay Happy Sparkles*



MiMiK said:


> and hello Segafage! :sus :boogie


and umm, hello? :um


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats! Job is better than no job!


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats buddy and good luck for your future...


----------



## e200e (Mar 31, 2013)

Hell yeah dude ! gotta start somewhere . Good luck dude you have some work issues lemme no i no alot about work issues. 

Congratulations man take ez you got this!


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweet bro!

I worked nights at Target for a few months. It was pretty cool, actually, I enjoyed it. 

Tip: Go to a thrift shop for red shirts. You can find cheap red shirts, sweaters and polo for like 2-3$.

Oh yea, get the dark khakis without the big side pockets. Don't ask why.


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

This is great! Good luck! I am sure it will go well!:clap


----------



## WillCedar (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats! That's definitely not easy but you got it done. You did what you had to do and you got the job. Hope you enjoy working there and hope this is one of many success stories along the way.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

You got this, good luck!


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Congratulations. I wish you success.


----------



## jbel1021 (Apr 21, 2011)

MiMiK said:


> so just got off the phone and i have a job interview tomorrow and i am actually excited witch feels so weird. i cant remember the last time i was excited, granted still anxious as **** but excited too :sus
> 
> i also answered the phone!!, i never do this! even when i know who it is lol
> 
> wish me luck!!


Is this me posting? LOL

I too am afraid of answering the phone, even though when I answer the phone, everything goes fine. Anyway, glad you got the job at Target. I love shopping there. At least you receive an employee discount, even if it's not much.


----------



## NicoleLeonie (Jul 28, 2013)

MiMiK said:


> so just got off the phone and i have a job interview tomorrow and i am actually excited witch feels so weird. i cant remember the last time i was excited, granted still anxious as **** but excited too :sus
> 
> i also answered the phone!!, i never do this! even when i know who it is lol
> 
> wish me luck!!


I never have this opportunity for the past 5 years ...


----------

